
Rollingdebian is looking for authors - giuseppeurso
http://rollingdebian.com/rollingdebian-is-looking-for-authors/
======
a3n
What _is_ rollingdebian? There's nothing that I could find on the site that
says what the site is about.

Is rollingdebian a distro? Is rollingdebian.com just a blog focusing on the
rolling characteristics of debian? Is there a product or services that the
site fronts?

